# Looking for testers...



## dreicher (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm looking for a few brave souls to test out an HME app I'm trying to wrap up. I just recently launched a multiplayer trivia game and decided to add a Tivo client to it.

I've been testing on my S2 for a bit, but I'd like to open it up to get a larger base of feedback and to ferret out any bugs before I go live. So, please, any feedback you can give will be greatly appreciated.

I've created 3 user accounts to test with if you'd prefer to not create your own account at the site. The accounts are: tivo1, tivo2, tivo3 - password on all is "password" (no quotes). You can use those to start playing.

EDIT: It's hosted on apps.tv.

Thank you in advance. Please post your questions and feedback (positive/negative) here or in a PM.

Dan


----------



## dreicher (Dec 19, 2006)

Alright, I guess it does have to be in apps.tv to be accessible - and so it is.

Dan


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll try to find time to give it a run-through tonight. If I can't get to it today, don't pull it down right away, if you don't have to. I'll be pretty busy until after Monday, but will then have a week with nothing much else to do.

Cheers!
Cassidy


----------



## tedbill (Feb 12, 2002)

Just got a chance to play the Trivia game, it is very cool!

Here are a few observations:

- Entering in the User ID and Password seemed odd. Once I typed it in I had to go down to the back button and then left arrow for it to save what I typed. But if I went the back button and hit select it didn't save what I typed. I wonder if there should be a 'Done' button that would take you back to the login screen?

- A couple of questions came up with ampersands, but they weren't handled correctly, they showed "amp" instead.

- I like the quotes and quick facts between questions, but a number of times there wasn't enough time to read them. Maybe slow down the transitions a little? This was particularly true on the screen with the scores because I wanted to study the score first.

- Since it was my first time playing I had no idea how many questions per round, or how many rounds. Could you use "X of X" just so the players know how much is left of the game?

- Maybe you could show the scores during the game breaks? Or flash a couple of the quotes and facts? That seemed like dead space that could be used for something.

I think this will be an excellent addition to the HME apps that are out there. Great job!


----------



## Stevoinga (Dec 14, 2005)

tedbill said:


> Just got a chance to play the Trivia game, it is very cool!
> 
> Here are a few observations:
> 
> ...


I agree...UserID/Password entry needs the "Done" button

Needs some sound.....perhaps some short sequence of sound before a round is about to start. Play "WordGrid" to see how they use sound in that game.

I tried the TV questions, and I ended up not seeing a question and all 5 answers were "null"

All in all, I think its a great gameplay......very comparable to NTN trivia one would play in bar.


----------



## dreicher (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you for the great feedback.

I've re-worked the sign-in area to include both a commit and back buttons. I've also fixed the "&" problem.



> I like the quotes and quick facts between questions, but a number of times there wasn't enough time to read them. Maybe slow down the transitions a little? This was particularly true on the screen with the scores because I wanted to study the score first.


I'm trying to reach a balance on these. In the normal, online version of the game there is enough screen real estate to have the leaderboard up at all times, so these don't seem as quick. I did re-work some of the timings to give an additional couple seconds to the quotes page (they are typically longer than the facts).



> Maybe you could show the scores during the game breaks? Or flash a couple of the quotes and facts? That seemed like dead space that could be used for something.


This is definitely in the works. Again, in the online version there are animations and such to break the game up during this period, but they don't translate well to the Tivo version. What is currently there would best be described as a "placeholder". This will change pretty quickly.



> Needs some sound.....perhaps some short sequence of sound before a round is about to start. Play "WordGrid" to see how they use sound in that game.


Totally agree. I will check out WordGrid to get some ideas. I don't want to overdo the sounds either.



> I tried the TV questions, and I ended up not seeing a question and all 5 answers were "null"


Obviously, there is quite a bit of polish that still needs to occur and should happen in pretty quick order. Fortunately, all of the backend stuff is in place; however, there are some things that need to be dealt with to create the highest level of gameplay for Tivo users and online users participating in the same game. Please, bear with in the short-term if things seem a bit unstable. I appreciate all of the feedback so far (keep it coming) and hope you all are enjoying the game. I can see this becoming a pretty fun platform to expand on.

Dan


----------

